# how to uninstall the NVIDIA driver?

## lo-jay

in an ongoing struggle  :Wink:   with 3d i downloaded the nvidia driver from their homepage.

now they seem to taint my kernel. how do i get rid of that stuff?

thanks!

----------

## brims

They taint the kernel with closed source software (the drivers) Granted they aren't open source, but they work.

----------

## bigdog

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> in an ongoing struggle   with 3d i downloaded the nvidia driver from their homepage.
> 
> now they seem to taint my kernel. how do i get rid of that stuff?

 

how did you install the driver? via the nvidia-installter?

----------

## lo-jay

yep, i did:

```
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
```

.

that's why i do not now how to get rid of it.

thanks!

----------

## bollucks

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> yep, i did:
> 
> ```
> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
> ```
> ...

 

try adding the option --uninstall

----------

## lo-jay

so like:

 *Quote:*   

> sh --uninstall NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run

 ?

thanks!

----------

## lo-jay

ok, this doesn't work:

```
sh --uninstall NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
```

since --uninstall is not a possible argument for sh.

already unmerge all the gentoo nvidia-ebuilds, but the problem still is the NVIDIA-driver.

how to dump 'em?

thanks!

----------

## mhornnt

i think it would actually be sh Nvid..... --uninstall, since the the uninstall argument would need to be passed to the script, and not sh. Thats just a guess tho. I'm away from my laptop where ive got the nvidia drivers installed at the moment, but i'll take a look at that when I get home and see what I can figure out.

----------

## lo-jay

yes, you're right. somehow i still get the tainted kernel error,

guess i will compile a new kernel...

thanks again!

----------

## cylgalad

Are you kidding ? You have a nvidia card and you don't want to use it just because ONE file (nvidia.ko, btw just remove it, no need to compile the kernel again) "taints" the kernel ? You can't have 3D without it and 2D will be slow.

Also the correct way to install nvidia is to add nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx to /etc/portage/package.keyword :

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~amd64

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~amd64

```

And then just :

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

And you'll have the nvidia stuff.

----------

## brims

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Are you kidding ? You have a nvidia card and you don't want to use it just because ONE file (nvidia.ko, btw just remove it, no need to compile the kernel again) "taints" the kernel ? You can't have 3D without it and 2D will be slow.

 

He doesn't seem to want to listen to it. I told him that the nVidia drivers "taint" the kernel with closed source software, but that they work none the less. So if he wants to recompile his kernel and use 2D, let him, he doesn't want help in this situation.

----------

## lo-jay

hey guys,

sorry for me being unprecise: as a matter of fact since the last update i can't boot anymore and get an error

NVIDIA taints kernel. i did uninstall the drivers, but to no avail. i will check the whole prob end of this week

since right now i'm busy on the berlinale film festival.

if there are other ways to solve this problem i will listen...

thanks again!

ps: i like to compile kernels  :Wink: 

----------

## lo-jay

ok, deleted /nvidia.ko  b u t still can't boot?

thanks again!

----------

